# How many classical singers do we have on FA?



## Rico-dawg (Jul 24, 2010)

I am a low baritone, classical singer (in training) :3

I'm just wondering how many furs are also classical singers, because i only know of 3 other than myself!


----------



## ThisisGabe (Jul 25, 2010)

Glad to see there are other classically trained singers on the forum! I'm a tenor with 2 years of classical training. I'm finished with them, but I'm already a professional. Although I'm a tenor, I've been called a "bisectional" because I have the full range of a tenor and a bass. I can reach a low C below the bass staff and a high C.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jul 26, 2010)

I dabbled a bit in classical. I'm a low tenor, I suppose. My lower range bottoms out around a low F. That said, I rarely use my full-bodied "classical" voice in everyday music. I tend to sound Josh Grobaney, and I do hate that motherfucker.


----------



## Rico-dawg (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh great! that's 2 more then ^^ Sorry it took me so long to reply, i've been up the north of England since saturday X3


----------



## engdrag (Aug 2, 2010)

I did do a little bit of classical training, but not a huge amount. I tend to sing more pop/swing and stuff, but I have been known to break out the more classical side of things every now and again.
I classify as a Verdi Baritone because that's where I feel most comfortable singing, but my range tends to be from around low C up to about high E. (I have had to hit high F before, but it wasn't exactly what I'd call comfortable. )


----------



## Jude (Aug 22, 2010)

I was originally a bass in my school choir (A bad one at that) for  whatever reason. This year, people quit, we got a new teacher, and now  I'm a tenor 1. WTF? I think I might actually be a baritone, not sure  though. The new people in my chorus class are ALL basses >_>.

Chest - (G2 - A5) - I kinda have to belt it out around the A5.
Head - (D Flat 3 - C6) - Doesn't sound good, but I can get up there

Almost 3 1/2 octaves, sweet.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 3, 2010)

Too much of a challenge and not enough reward for most people these days, quite honestly...


----------



## Jude (Sep 3, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Too much of a challenge and not enough reward for most people these days, quite honestly...


 
Eh, it's a hobby. I only do it in a school choir, but it's still really fun and an easy A.


----------



## Simo (Jun 7, 2016)

Not a singer at all myself, but I have come to enjoy certain operas after having seen them live...very emotional!


----------

